
New Tools for Designers and Developers - lilytaylor89
http://www.dzone.com/links/new_tools_for_designers_and_developers.html
======
joakin
Link to the actual article, instead of a voting site
[http://technotab.com/5-new-tools-for-designers-and-
developer...](http://technotab.com/5-new-tools-for-designers-and-
developers-2012/)

Also, the article is not interesting.

------
duiker101
what is the use of linking to another aggregator if not spamming?

